# Two truths and a lie



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 1, 2015)

Haven't seen this game on here in a while, but basically we say two things that are the truth about us, and make up one lie. Others have to guess which one si NOT true.

I'll begin.

1. I voted for Vermin Supreme in 2012
2. I am African-American
3. My favorite animal is a tiger


----------



## Stryke (Feb 28, 2016)

Is it #3?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 6, 2016)

actually it's 2. Your turn!


----------



## Stryke (Mar 6, 2016)

Ok, cool.

1. I play the tuba
2. I read a book every day
3. I just beat my Pokémon Blue


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 6, 2016)

I guarantee number 1 is not true...


----------



## Stryke (Mar 6, 2016)

BZZZZZ! Wrong, sorry. It was actually number 3 (I don't even own blue... Yet.) Your move.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 6, 2016)

1. I hate bacon
2. I am an anarchist
3. I just beat Pokemon Red yesterday


----------



## Stryke (Mar 7, 2016)

Haha very funny... I'm going for 3.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 7, 2016)

Nope. It's number 1!


----------



## Stryke (Mar 7, 2016)

Wow, how coincidental. Ok...
1. I like mushrooms on my pizza
2. I have red hair
3. I've never played an FPS in my life


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 7, 2016)

1?


----------



## Sglod (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey, I'm joining in! Let me confuse you thoroughly...

1. My nickname at school was 'The Sandwich Monster'...
2. I once knocked someone out by hitting them in the head with a bass guitar...
3. I once persuaded my class at school to call me 'Clive' for a year and would answer to no other name...


----------



## sanderidge (Mar 7, 2016)

3. No way would that work for a whole year!


----------



## Stryke (Mar 7, 2016)

No it's not 1, it's 2... Have I mentioned that I'm a bit of an oddball?


----------



## Sglod (Mar 7, 2016)

Faorzia said:


> 3. No way would that work for a whole year!


You underestimate me... It did work! All year too! The next year I mysteriously 'forgot' about this and was referred to as Sglod again...

The lie is 2! I mean, I'm a trifle mad but I'm not mad enough to thwack someone with a bloody bass!


----------



## Sglod (Mar 7, 2016)

Here's some more for ya!

1. I have an extensive collection of oddly-shaped pinecones...
2. I have never lived in a house that is under 100 years old...
3. I have listened to Stairway to Heaven 18 times this evening and still cannot hum the tune all the way through...


----------



## Stryke (Mar 7, 2016)

Three. It takes a long time for a song to be burned into your head like that.


----------



## Sglod (Mar 7, 2016)

Stryke123 said:


> Three. It takes a long time for a song to be burned into your head like that.


Correct! You must be psychic... or me in an ingenious disguise... or stood behind me... or... one of my family who will never listen to Led Zeppelin again...


----------



## Stryke (Mar 7, 2016)

Well, I told you how I reasoned that, and based on your last 2 truths + lie, the other 2 seemed a lot more likely. You're not the only oddball though...
1. Everyone calls me by my middle name on my request
2. I own a hat that is 1.5 ft. tall, and have worn it in public.
3. I went a whole day walking backwards


----------



## sanderidge (Mar 8, 2016)

Number 3?


----------



## Stryke (Mar 8, 2016)

Yup... Though that does give me a good idea...


----------



## Sglod (Mar 8, 2016)

They keep coming...

1. I once walked out of school and walked the whole 7 miles home in the rain...
2. I once literally bumped into Stephen Fry whilst in a bookshop in London...
3. I once found the body of a murder victim whilst out on a bike ride...


----------



## Stryke (Mar 8, 2016)

One. No offense, but you don't seem like a rule breaker.


----------



## Sglod (Mar 10, 2016)

Hahahahahahahahahaha! Wrong! I am a rulebreaker! The lie is number 3!

(Stephen Fry was very sweaty...)


----------



## Stryke (Mar 10, 2016)

Sglod said:


> (Stephen Fry was very sweaty...)


I'll keep that in mind if I ever meet him.

1. I've never read the "Percy Jackson" series.
2. I go to an advanced school for half the day
3. I have a job in a library


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 11, 2016)

3???


----------



## Stryke (Mar 11, 2016)

sorry, it was one (i practically breathe the percy jackson series)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 5, 2016)

Alrighty then, let's see...

1. I'm a Baptist.
2. I've played all generations of Pokemon all the way through.
3. I've never eaten a strawberry.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 9, 2016)

3


----------



## Cynder (Jul 10, 2016)

Mind if I join?

1. I have never touched a Gameboy.
2. I can speak French.
3. I have written some fanfiction.


----------



## Stryke (Jul 10, 2016)

mmm... 2


----------



## Cynder (Jul 10, 2016)

Je peux parler francais.

Actually, it's the first one.


----------



## Stryke (Jul 10, 2016)

Dang... well, my turn!!

1. I've ridden my school bus one day carrying nothing but a euphonium, a box of Milk Duds, and an abstract weaving.
2. My shoulder was at one point dislocated because a brick fell in it.
3. I was spelling words before I could even talk.


----------



## Cynder (Jul 10, 2016)

The second one, I think.


----------



## Stryke (Jul 10, 2016)

...dang, I thought I hid those well. Yeah, it was 2.


----------



## Cynder (Jul 10, 2016)

A dislocated shoulder would make carrying a tuba quite painful.

1. I have been to England
2. I play D&D
3. I was in the school chorus


----------



## Sglod (Jul 10, 2016)

Je pense que #1 est un mensonge. C'est correct?

I think #1's a lie. Is that right?


----------



## Cynder (Jul 10, 2016)

I went to Yorkshire a couple of years ago.

I can't sing in tune to save my life, and I've never been in a chorus.


----------



## Sglod (Jul 10, 2016)

Hmm. Did you go to York? It's a nice town.

My turn:

#1. I went to my prom in a dress (I'm a guy) and won best dressed male...

#2. Me and my friend got chased around our village by two crazy French girls last week... 

#3. Me and my friend got chased out some woods by drug addicts last week...


----------



## Cynder (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah, it's a lot bigger than where I come from.

I'll guess 2?


----------



## Sglod (Jul 11, 2016)

No! It's #1! I was thinking of going in a dress, but didn't have the balls for it... (The dress was too tight; you could see them through the fabric!)

The French girls and the drug addicts were different people, I think...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 11, 2016)

My turn!

1. My favorite Digimon is Stingmon
2. I never got into League of Legends
3. I caught a Mr. Mime in Pokemon Go last night


----------



## Stryke (Jul 11, 2016)

Probably 3


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 11, 2016)

Stryke said:


> Probably 3


Correct!


----------



## Stryke (Jul 11, 2016)

Alright!! I'm up!

1. I've been to Japan before.
2. I can play the pan flute.
3. I once got in trouble for sneaking into my school's library when it was closed to read.


----------



## Cynder (Jul 11, 2016)

Not that I doubt your musical prowess, but 2 is my guess.


----------



## Stryke (Jul 11, 2016)

Nope, it's #1! I saw a pan flute in a store once, got it, and taught myself a couple nursery rhymes. I think I'm getting better though...


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 11, 2016)

1. I never saw Frozen
2. I am a brony
3. I have both the Tarzan and the Brother Bear soundtracks stuck in my head


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh yeah btw my lie was #1.
I really need to try a strawberry but I'm too lazy.


----------



## HenryWong122 (Sep 18, 2016)

My turn.
1. This forum sucks
2. I love Lilimon.
3. My ability to spell is terrible.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 18, 2016)

1?


----------



## Karousever (Sep 18, 2016)

It better be #1 >:(


----------



## HenryWong122 (Sep 19, 2016)

My under the line thing proves that it's not number 2, so both of you are actualy correct.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 19, 2016)

1. I say "Rad" irl
2. I have 5 cats
3. I have 4 dogs


----------



## HenryWong122 (Sep 19, 2016)

#1?


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 19, 2016)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> 1. I never saw Frozen
> 2. I am a brony
> 3. I have both the Tarzan and the Brother Bear soundtracks stuck in my head


Nobody has guessed this one... Still....


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 20, 2016)

Only have 3 dogs.
Still, that's pretty rad.


----------



## HenryWong122 (Sep 20, 2016)

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Nobody has guessed this one... Still....


#1!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 20, 2016)

HenryWong122 said:


> #1!


Wrong! it's number 2!


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 20, 2016)

Okay, I guess I'll go...?


1. I play the game Civ VI
2. My Yveltal's name is Yvee
3. I really like the website poliwager.net/adopt


----------



## HenryWong122 (Sep 21, 2016)

audrey729 said:


> Okay, I guess I'll go...?
> 
> 
> 1. I play the game Civ VI
> ...


#1?


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes! Correct!!!


----------



## HenryWong122 (Sep 22, 2016)

I've got a new one.

1. The Digimon Anime is better then the Pokemon Anime.
2. Lilimon is the Best.
3. I'm 80... Centuries old.


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 22, 2016)

Number 3? Except all of them are lies... so...?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah. WarGreymon is the best, for personal reasons.


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 23, 2016)

Um....


----------



## HenryWong122 (Sep 24, 2016)

audrey729 said:


> Um....


Yes it's 3. The Digimon Anime is better then the Pokemon Anime, the Pokemon Games are better then the Digimon Games, and the Manga & Card Games are equal.


----------



## HenryWong122 (Sep 25, 2016)

Phoenix of the Night said:


> Yeah. WarGreymon is the best, for personal reasons.


"For personal reasons." Right.
Lilimon is the Best.
Beelzemon/Lilliithmon is second.
WarGreymon/BlackWarGreymon are Third.
MetalGarurumon/BlackMetalGarurumon is fourth.
Apollomon/Dianamon is Fifth
HerculesKabuterimon/Gallantmon is Sixth.
Kazemon/Mermaimon/Agnimon is Seventh.
Guardromon/Clockmon is Eighth.
Flamedramon is Ninth.


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 25, 2016)

Okay...


----------



## HenryWong122 (Oct 8, 2016)

1. I'm a girl
2. I'm 6' 1"
3. I'm a attack helicoptor.


----------



## Stryke (Oct 8, 2016)

I suspect 2...


----------



## audrey729 (Oct 9, 2016)

Dude their username is HenryWong.

I think it's number 1. 

Who knows? They could be like YaoMing...


----------



## Stryke (Oct 9, 2016)

audrey729 said:


> Dude their username is HenryWong.
> 
> I think it's number 1.
> 
> Who knows? They could be like YaoMing...


I've known people who use real names in their username, but THEIR real name is something entirely different.


----------



## audrey729 (Oct 9, 2016)

Stryke said:


> I've known people who use real names in their username, but THEIR real name is something entirely different.


Wait... how do you know that?


----------



## HenryWong122 (Oct 11, 2016)

Stryke said:


> I've known people who use real names in their username, but THEIR real name is something entirely different.





audrey729 said:


> Wait... how do you know that?


It's number one. My birth name isn't Henry Wong and yes, I personally identify as an attack helicopter.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Oct 12, 2016)

Uh letsa go
1. I like dank memes
2. I have my own tiny little mancave-type thingy
3. I created Dat Boi


----------



## Stryke (Oct 12, 2016)

Definitely 1


----------



## audrey729 (Oct 12, 2016)

I would say #3


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Oct 16, 2016)

o shit waddup its 3


----------

